# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Giúp mình về MenuItem trong Calculator

## mainguyen

mình đang thiết kế một máy tình fx 500 bang java minh đã thiết kế MenuItem Help và giơ mình muốn click vào MenuItem Help đó thì nó mở ra một file trong thư mục chứa file Help-Calculator.html của mình các bác chỉ cho mình biết với nhé Share Code hoặc minh họa bằng hình ảnh càng tốt (Mình Viết Bẳng NetBeans 6.5)

----------


## vip-yte

luận còi dám chê ta ah?:boxing:
mi làm xong chưa?:lick:

----------

